

Private Posts on Facebook Revealed - interconnector
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/18/private-posts-on-facebook-revealed/

======
daigoba66
That's like complaining when someone redistributes something you gave them
under the condition than they promise not to.

I can theoretically repost any "private" content shared by my Facebook
friends. Is that a breach of the TOS? Is that illegal? Is that Facebook's
fault?

------
OGinparadise
So technically, one person of the group makes the post public by clicking on
the Storify button? Not sure if it's a FB problem, people just need to be
careful about what they post

